# Seat post rail size?



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

I received my Moots earlier in the week and have finally had a chance to have a look at it today. I also went for the Moots stem and layback post. 

Will the post accept carbon rails like on the Arione seat or only regular titanium type rails?


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

I missed it before on the Moots site but the info is there. 7mm diameter rails.


----------

